

To All the Colleges That Rejected Me - davidroberts
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324000704578390340064578654.html

======
hanleybrand
Hopefully there's a twist in the article, but I'm not going to be able to find
out.

I'm going to point out that any good university has a wide range of factors
they consider for accepting applicants - there's no reason you should be able
to expect that just because you hit the standard high marks (all a's, high
sats, college prep -- yawn, step into line with the other 30,000 of those
please, we have 200 spots).

And frankly, if the author is blaming external factors like they didn't have
better parents and/or were not willing to commit fraud to get accepted, there
may be another factor the author is blind to, but that others can see.

Just saying.

------
dvt
... says the high school senior being published in The Wall Street Journal.
Can't tell if irony.

------
Nate75Sanders
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Farticle%2FSB10001424127887324000704578390340064578654.html&rlz=1C1LENN_enUS512US512&aq=f&oq=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Farticle%2FSB10001424127887324000704578390340064578654.html&aqs=chrome.0.57j58.1218&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

~~~
anotherlink
<http://www.jottit.com/4zeu4/>

------
wfunction
If I could downvote for posting a link to a site that asks us to pay, I would.
Don't have the karma unfortunately.

~~~
davidroberts
Sorry, I posted this. I Googled into it and didn't realize it was behind a
paywall. And I can't delete it.

When you do get the karma to downvote, you'll discover that it doesn't work on
links, only on comments.

------
jptoor
This is awful. I don't know how it was published in the WSJ. I can't tell if
it's satire or not... I'm actually angry at her entitlement here.

------
accountoftheday
The fake achievement racket is reason enough for my future children to grow up
in Europe.

~~~
jptoor
It's not that common. I don't know what's she's talking about. There's
exaggerations, but very little "charity fraud."

------
brevityness
Side note: is the only way to bypass the wsj paywell via a google search?

~~~
aroman
That's what I did. I actually had to do it in incognito mode because
(presumably) they use cookies to try to prevent that.

Someone ought to write an extension...

~~~
DanBC
Criminal offence - bypassing a technical rights protection measure.

